# Ear Tool that works for us



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Ooops, I don't know what's going on but I ended up in a very old thread. Peggy asked me to share this on it's own thread so here I am.

For my big ol' SPOO, he purely hates having the hair pulled from his ears. Doesn't matter what powder I use, technique I use. If I have to completely empty his ears that way he becomes very headshy for months which compounds the problems. So I changed tactics. I found a human hear/nose trimmer that has sort of a long snout on it. I hold the ear hair in my left hand, turn the device on, rock it back & forth against the ear hair & it just zzzzzz it's way through the hairs & we remove them. Early on when we first moved to a new house, my lighting wasn't very good & I foolishly thought this thing was part of his ear... it wasn't, it's awful to admit but I let huge hair balls form in his ear thinking that was skin. Once I discovered it I knew action had to be taken & this is the device we used to clear it out. Now, it takes patience. So if you expect it to work like your high powered clippers... you'll want to throw the thing at me. It doesn't. You are taking tiny hairs at a time & you have to learn how to apply pressure so it doesn't overcome the blade & it takes patience but it's so worth it for him to have clean ears, no fight, & life is good. I've shared this with some groomers & they too have been surprised IF they're patient long enough. The beauty of it is that you'd have to do something really stupid to hurt the dog with it. I tested the thing on myself & 1 time after a lot of crazy tests it pinched me but did not break the skin. I used a brand new set of batteries completely up before I would put fresh ones in & test them on my dog. I don't go at it lightly. 

My boy is not quite 2 years old & has had the hair balls (that was earlier this year) & beyond that has never had any ear trauma. He still doesn't completely trust the ear buzzer (which is what I call the nose/ear trimmer). Once it's over with he is very happy. Honestly I would buzz his ears every other day if he had thick hair rather than do the pluck thing. I am not saying others are wrong for plucking. I've seen dogs that half fall asleep while it's being done. Mr. Layne is so very good on the groom table but it was heading to be a big battle over the ears.


PS... Peggy, thanks for calling that to my attention. I had a list of topics & didn't realize some were brand new, some are OLD.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you post a link to your tool ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> PS... Peggy, thanks for calling that to my attention. I had a list of topics & didn't realize some were brand new, some are OLD.


I immediately knew what happened, because I _also_ landed in that old thread today! Lol.

Our groomer rarely plucks, and we have one of these tools in our house, so thank you! Good to know it's there for an ear emergency.

No sign of irritation as the hair starts growing back?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is a link to one similar to mine:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-In-1-P...Men-And-Women-Eyebrow-Shaping-Knife/174309610 

Here is another:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hot-Men-Nose-Ear-Face-Neck-Eyebrow-Hair-Mustache-Beard-Trimmer-Shaver-Clipper-PE/403748788


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Peggy,

I have never had him show any signs of his ears bothering him after it's use. I started out using it on the ear flaps getting as close to skin as I could as a test. This was, of course after I used it on myself. I never had any irritation & I kept waiting for head shaking & scratching. The only time he does that is if his ears get a little extra oily & I have not figured out what that's all about. I rarely have to use an ear drying lotion but once in a great while he'll get a little extra in the ears. I clean then use a drying lotion & he's good to go.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a clever choice. I have one of those gadgets, I’m going to try it next groom. Thanks for posting.

I know what happens, PF has “recommended reading” after a post which is older posts that the algorithm determines is related to the current post. Many posters haven’t realized they are very old and they post a response on a conversation with people who haven’t returned to PF in years.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Skylar said:


> What a clever choice. I have one of those gadgets, I’m going to try it next groom. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I know what happens, PF has “recommended reading” after a post which is older posts that the algorithm determines is related to the current post. Many posters haven’t realized they are very old and they post a response on a conversation with people who haven’t returned to PF in years.


Skyler,
I certainly didn't get it but I'll be on the lookout now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> Here is another:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hot-Men-...che-Beard-Trimmer-Shaver-Clipper-PE/403748788


The name of this one cracks me up!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

A couple of years ago my son asked for a nose hair trimmer for a present!!! Someone beat me to it. I will have to ask dear son what kind he likes.

My spoo absolutely hates having his ears done, and any plucking. Wow, I sure hope this works. I will be sure to try it on myself first  Should be interesting!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad to know these work well. Pogo and Snarky used to get hellacious infections from ear plucking. I wish I'd thought to use a trimmer.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Cowpony, 

My grandmothers little mini Poodle had a horrible groomer. I've always been my own groomer & after Gram's experience &, as a trainer I was brought a lot of groomer-nightmare dogs/pups that I was to work with to get them to a peaceful place on the groom table... I'm still my own groomer. My boy never had any apprehension on anything grooming until that first ear hair pulling (& that was with enough powder that the hair was white, all the way down to the ear skin). So I've spent the next year trying to convince him that I could handle his ears, do all kinds of neat stuff & never make them ouchie. That little tool has been awesome


----------

